# Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...



## Chrissi (21. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß es gibt schon soviele Themen darüber.
Hab auch einiges durchgelesen. 
Bin aber trotzdem ratlos.

Wir haben seit ca. 10 Jahren ein Fertigteich von ca. 1200 l
An diesem Teich hängt ein Bachlauf der separat mit Pumpe gespeist wird.
Dann nochmal ein Druckluftfilter an dem auch eine Pumpe hängt mit einen Einlauf über einen Stein.

Seit diesem Jahr verliert der Teich mehr Wasser als sonst.
Ich muss dazu sagen das Becken liegt von Anfang an nicht im "Wasser". Obwohl es von einer Firma eingebaut wurde. Diese Gartenbaufirma musste das Becken nach knapp 2 Jahren wieder rausholen und nochmals vermessen, allerdings ist es wieder abgesakt.
Dies ist jetzt aber schon die letzten 6-7 Jahre so aber noch nie hat der Teich soviel Wasser verloren wie dieses Jahr.
Ich hab schon sämtliche Sachen ausprobiert. Bachlauf aus, Pflanzen die evtl. Wasser ziehen können raus... Seit drei Tagen sind jetzt sämtliche Pumpen aus. 
Gestern haben wir mal einen druchsichtigen Eimer rein... der Eimer hängt leicht schief um zu testen ob es an der Verdunstung liegen kann, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, den soviel Wasser fehlte noch nie.
Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Rat?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Lieben Gruß
Christina


----------



## MadDog (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Christina,
kannst du mal ein paar Fotos machen und reinstellen. Da kann man vielleicht etwas sehen, woran es liegen kann.
Ansonsten kann ja nur ein Loch im Teich sein. Wäre dieses möglich ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Chrissi (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Frank,
ja mache ich morgen mittag, das sieht man auch den niedrigen Wasserstand dann.

Also bis morgen, danke
LG
Christina


----------



## Chrissi (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo,
so hier sind mal Bilder!
1. Bild   der Bachlauf mit sperater Pumpe.
da wo der Bachlauf einläuft ist das Becken abgesakt.
2. Bild da sieht man den Rand, wie hoch das Wasser steht wenn er voll ist.
3. Bild da sieht man schon den Innenrand.
Der Teich hängt schief, deshalb ist der Innenrand auf der rechten Seite schneller im "Trockenen"
Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr.

LG
Christina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Cristina,

Deine Ufermatten? Die ziehn auch ordentlich Wasser. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Chrissi (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hi Thomas,
ich habe keine Ufermatten, der Teich hat einen besandeten Rand.

LG
Christina


----------



## Plätscher (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo,

sehe ich das richtig das dein Bachlauf aus Folie ist und in den Teich hinein ragt?

Wenn ja ist es möglich das im Laufe der Jahre durch Substrat, Wurzeln oder durch sehr dichtes anliegen der Folie jetzt der Kapillareffekt zuschlägt. Versuche mal provisorisch die Folie hochzulegen, so das das Wasser aus dem Bachlauf in den Teich plätschert und die Folie keinen Kontakt mehr mit dem Teichwasser hat.

Ich finde einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Chrissi (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich verstehe was du meinst.

Die Folie könnte ich hochlegen (um auszuprobieren ob es daran liegt)
Allerding muss ich die Folie dann wieder drüber legen, weil es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt den Bachlauf in den Teich zu führen (außer du hast noch ne andere Idee)

Werde morgen mal die Folie hochlegen und den Teich nochmal randvoll machen.
Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine Möglichkeit!!

Danke schonmal!
LG
Christina


----------



## MadDog (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Christina,
dein Teich und der Bachlauf gefallen mir. Also hat es sich schon mal gelohnt, die Bilder zu machen.
Auf den Bildern ist es natürlich schwer, etwas genaues zu sehen.
Ich würde nochmal folgendes versuchen:
1. Sind alle Schläuche heile ?
2. Sind alle Anschlüsse dicht am Filter ?
3. Wie weit ist das Becken im Bereich des Bachlaufs eingesunken ? Kann dort das Wasser unter der Folie auslaufen ?

Wenn ich den Einlauf des Bachlaufs sehe, kommt es mir vor, als ob dieser tiefer liegt als die Kante des Beckens. Eine Möglichkeit wäre also folgendes zu machen.
Erhöhe am Bachlauf links und rechts die Seiten und lege den Bachlauf im Bereich des Einlaufs in den Teich höher. Dann würde sich ein kleiner Wasserfall bilden.

Anbei ein Foto wie ich es gelöst habe.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Chrissi (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo,
also alles was undicht sein könnte, hab ich kontrolliert, daran kann es wohl nicht liegen.
Im Moment ist ja auch alles aus und er verliert ja trotzdem wasser.

Der Bacheinlauf geht im Prinzip über den Rand des Beckens.
Ich habe da kaum Gefälle es läuft also grad so über den Rand drüber, von Plätschern kann man nicht reden (ja er liegt tiefer)
Hm, wie meinst du erhöhen?
Sorry, wenn ich mich da jetzt etwas dumm anstelle!!
Geht das denn nur vorne erhöhen?
Kann mit das grad net so vorstellen (war mal blond)

LG
Christina


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Christina,

die Tage hatte ich auch mehr Wasserverlust als normal - ein Abschalten des Bachlaufs brachte die Lösung....

 

Eine Maus hatte es sich am Rand gemütlich gemacht....

Dein Bachlauf sieht am Überlauf so aus, als ob es da Falten hat, die das Wasser zurück in den Bach ziehen könnten, wenn abgeschaltet ist. Dann könnte das Loch durchaus auch im Bach sein.


----------



## MadDog (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Christina,

ich meine, die Stelle im Bachlauf, bevor dieser in den Teich mündet. Fülle Erde darunter, das die Stelle höher kommt und links und rechts davon mache einen kleinen Wall. Vielleicht ist das Problem dann behoben.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## HSV (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Chrissi,ich denke trotz allem das du irgendwo ein Leck in deinem Gartenteich hast.
Gruss 
Tristan


----------



## schilfgrün (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Christina,

ich hatte auch über 2 Jahre erhebliche Probleme mit Wasserferlust,definitiv durch meinen Bachlauf, dann durch ein blöderweise im Winter gestochenes Loch durch`s Eis im Flachwasserbereich und jetzt durch einen abgerutschten Uferstein, der einen Knick in die seit über 40 Jahre alte Folie ( mittlerweile ohne Weichmacher ) verusachte.
Bei Dir kann es nur an dem Bachlauf oder an einem Haarriss in Deinem Fertigteig liegen.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Chrissi (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo,
hab jetzt gestern mal die Folie die vom Bach in den Teich geht, weg.
Also ist im Moment keinerlei Verbindung vom Bach zum Teich.
Hab nochmal randvoll aufgefüllt und warte jetzt ein paar Tage.
Also bis jetzt fehlt noch nix erwähnenswertes.
Allerdings war es unter der Folie (vom Bach zum Teich) trocken.

Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht. Das Wetter ist ja im Moment auch super, da verdunstet natürlich auch einiges oder?

Wie kann man denn festellen ob ein Riß im Teich ist? Geht das überhaupt.

LG
Christina


----------



## andreas w. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hi Christina,

haste den "Kaffeemilchtest" schonmal im Teich gemacht?

Wenn - so wie jetzt, alles aus ist was stört, Bachlauf und so, schütte doch mal ein Döschen Kaffemilch in den Teich. Im Normalfall, bzw im Fall eines Loches in der Teichschale fließt die Milch, durch den durch das Loch entstehenden "Sog" langsam in die Richtung und bis zu dem eventuellen Loch.

Wenn das hier wirklich eintrifft, siehste genau, wo das Loch in der Schale ist ...... und dann geht das nächste Problem los


----------



## Chrissi (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Guten Morgen,
also bis jetzt hat er noch kein Wasser verloren (etwas Verdunstung)

Bin gespannt wie es in drei Tagen aussieht.

LG
Christina


----------



## Chrissi (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo,
es lag wohl tatsächlich an der Bachlauffolie.
Bis jetzt fehlt kein Wasser.
Jetzt muss ich mir Gedanken machen wie ich den Bachlauf wieder mit dem Teich verbinde!

LG
Christina


----------



## Chrissi (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> Wenn ich den Einlauf des Bachlaufs sehe, kommt es mir vor, als ob dieser tiefer liegt als die Kante des Beckens. Eine Möglichkeit wäre also folgendes zu machen.
> Erhöhe am Bachlauf links und rechts die Seiten und lege den Bachlauf im Bereich des Einlaufs in den Teich höher. Dann würde sich ein kleiner Wasserfall bilden.
> ...



Läuft mir das wasser dann nicht hinten raus?
Ich muss dann doch kpl. den Bach höher legen?

Ich habe so gut wie kein Gefälle!


----------



## Sven Horstedt (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Moin ,
ja der gesammte Bachlauf müßte angehoben werden aber 5- 10 cm reichen ja schon aus 

mfg sven


----------



## steffenK (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein Fertigteich verliert auch Wasser...*

Hallo Chrissi,

so wie es sich liest lag es am Kapillareffekt, der im Bereich des Bachüberlaufes Wasser gezogen hat ,wie auch immer. Es ist die Frage, was vorher war: Das Absacken oder der Kapillareffekt am Überlauf? Ich meine, evtl. ist der Fertigteich abgesackt, weil dort das Erdreich feucht geworden ist und die Erde sich unter dem Druck des Teichbeckens verdichtet hat...
Wenn der Überlauf umgestaltet wird, kann man verhindern, dass weiter Wasser entzogen wird. Zum Beispiel wie oben beschrieben durch "höherlegen" des Bachbettes. Natürlich die Flanken ensprechend anpassen, damit seitlich kein Wasser weg kann.

Gruß
Steffen


----------

